# Mosquito, Mirco, or copperhead?



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

I have decided to go with a new skiff. I have come down to these three skiffs. I wanted some help figuring out which skiff would do be the best for what I do. I will mainly be fishing mudflats, oyster reefs, and small creeks. I will be sight casting and poling in the colder months and will be fishing the flood tides in spring and summer. I hope y'all can help me figure it out. looking for mid to high 20s


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Timucua_Outdoors said:


> I have decided to go with a new skiff. I have come down to these three skiffs. I wanted some help figuring out which skiff woman do be the best for what I do. I will mainly be fishing mudflats, oyster reefs, and small creeks. I will be sight casting and poling in the colder months and will be fishing the flood tides in spring and summer. I hope y'all can help me figure it out. looking for mid to high 20s


 jump on that introductory price for the Mosquito


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

That's what I hope to do just kinda worried about what it would cost with a cc and a 40 Suzuki,simrad, minn Kota, and dual mirco anchors. I am hoping to make a trip down there just don't want to drive and not get what I was thinking. I just need a back up plan if the price doesn't work


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't think you'll be happy with a center console and a 40 on that boat. Take my opinion for whatever it's worth to you but I'd suggest if you do a center or side console get the zuke 60. Also, I've read that Power pole doesn't suggest using two micros, I've seen it done but not recommended. 

If it were me and my money, I'd go Mosquito with center console, suzuki 60, the beavertail stick it system and call it a day. That way you can buy the simrad and send it to them for them to install, as well as add the trolling motor and power poles later if you still want to. The beauty of a poling skiff is to pole it and a push pole takes place off the TM and the PP.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I personally would go Copperhead with a 60 ETEC.

But I would recommend you check them all out in person, price them out and make a decision based on what you feel is best for you.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I have a CH and do the same type of fishing in Jax. Gets the job done. I really really like the mosquito though...


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Have you called Liz at BT to have them price out and discuss what you want regarding the Mosquito? There's no mystery regarding the Mosquito's cost. Their intro pricing is great for this skiff. They start at $28K for the CC with 60 Suzuki or ETEC, a nice trailer, jack plate and numerous other standard features. Simrad is $650. I didn't get a Minn Kota, but I'm sure you'd be pushing $30K as you describe. I'll be there tomorrow finalizing my build. Let me know if there's anything you'd like me to look at/ask about.


----------



## Flood tides (Nov 23, 2016)

I am the same guy just different account. I am also considering the spear boat works low tide guide. If they are in the price range ,but Would still like to get a little skinnier to get in the back of the small creeks I fish. The mosquito is still my number one right now. I would like to have the cc though would I still be able to put a 50 or 60 Suzuki on there and stay under 30k with simrad Minn Kota Ipliot and back rest and live well. Thanks for all the help so far and I hope y'all can help me make a conclusion on a skiff.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I don't think you'll be happy with a center console and a 40 on that boat. Take my opinion for whatever it's worth to you but I'd suggest if you do a center or side console get the zuke 60. Also, I've read that Power pole doesn't suggest using two micros, I've seen it done but not recommended.
> 
> If it were me and my money, I'd go Mosquito with center console, suzuki 60, the beavertail stick it system and call it a day. That way you can buy the simrad and send it to them for them to install, as well as add the trolling motor and power poles later if you still want to. The beauty of a poling skiff is to pole it and a push pole takes place off the TM and the PP.


I double that looked at the one at the Ft Myers boat show last weekend nice fit and finish good price and I believe the 40 and 60 suzuki weighs the same. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Flood tides said:


> I am the same guy just different account. I am also considering the spear boat works low tide guide. If they are in the price range ,but Would still like to get a little skinnier to get in the back of the small creeks I fish. The mosquito is still my number one right now. I would like to have the cc though would I still be able to put a 50 or 60 Suzuki on there and stay under 30k with simrad Minn Kota Ipliot and back rest and live well. Thanks for all the help so far and I hope y'all can help me make a conclusion on a skiff.


I think any one of those options is going to be a great fishing platform and give you years of use. All are very attractive boats. Don't eliminate a Tohatsu as a motor option, I am getting close to 9.5 mpg with my 50 on my LTG and it only weighs 210lbs. Very quiet.

You mention needing ability to get skinnier than the LTG will allow, I can't speak to the method of calculating draft claims on Beavertail or Ankona websites, I am sure they're very close to accurate due to the huge following. I can tell you unless you load the boat down with TM, Power Poles, extra batteries, etc....the Spear LTG draft listed in his website (7.5") is modest and figured with 3 people in the boat.

Per the websites in order of claimed draft.
BT Micro 5" no anglers listed
BT Mosquito 5+" no anglers listed
Copperhead true 6" draft, with 2 anglers
Spear LTG 7.5" with 3 anglers

Here are a couple shots of a 20oz coke bottle (filled with water) sitting behind my LTG, the water came to the top of the writing on the bottle. Boat was still floating free.
Details
The boat has open bulkheads, Tohatsu tiller 50, carbon platform, insulated coffin box, carbon grab bar w/mini console, 15 gal fuel cell fwd (full). load was.. 4 rods, large full cooler, 20lb anchor, tackle bag, boat boxes with safety stuff, large alum casting deck, *no people,* boat was still floating free and when I stepped back in the boat I was able to pole away (standing in the middle, not on platform) without much drag and could not see any marks in the sand other than where the boat tilted when I stepped on the gunnel.

http://www.microskiff.com/media/img_20161112_140052612_hdr.1259/
http://www.microskiff.com/media/img_20161112_140136229_hdr.1260/

Good Luck in your search.
LH


----------



## Flood tides (Nov 23, 2016)

What price range are the low tide guides in Really like them It's a mosquito or the low tide guide (not elimating the others though)thanks so much. You can pm me for details if you would like.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

You will not find a better boat performance wise than the low tide guide in my opinion. Closest to a do it all boat as I have seen. They pole really well, get skinny in 6-7" and handle chop great for a skiff.

I have a gen one copperhead and I will tell you without a doubt if price were equal the low tide guide is the way to go. 

The fit an finish won't be a nice as beavertail but as a fishing tool the low tide guide is a great hull.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Have you looked at the Cayo 173? Bigger than the micro. Just a touch smaller than the mosquito but with similar power and console options. Should be about $8k less than the BT mosquito depending on how much stuff you bolt to it. Bad news it's a 9 month wait.


----------



## Flood tides (Nov 23, 2016)

Need to get it by trout season here in Ga the really start to bite in February so a 9 month wait isnt what I want.


texasag07 said:


> You will not find a better boat performance wise than the low tide guide in my opinion. Closest to a do it all boat as I have seen. They pole really well, get skinny in 6-7" and handle chop great for a skiff.
> 
> I have a gen one copperhead and I will tell you without a doubt if price were equal the low tide guide is the way to go.
> 
> The fit an finish won't be a nice as beavertail but as a fishing tool the low tide guide is a great hull.


I actually think the fit and finish seems to be the same with the low tide guide and the beaver tails. The fact the the low tide is vacuumed and the Just need to know the price of it having a hard time making phone calls during he holidays. Still think I am gonna go with the mosquito if I can!Thanks for the help from all of y'all! Hope Y'all can help me narrow my search down!


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

I received my Mosquito last Friday. I can honestly say I am extremely happy. I was going with a Cayo before switching to Beavertail. With Cayo I waited 9 months and still did not have a boat and did not hear with the owner for months in the waiting process. I waited one month for the Mosquito and they were in touch with me every few days. Beavertail is a great company, Will and Liz will bend over backwards to make sure that you are satisfied.

As far as performance it exceeded my expectations. Stable and dry ride. Poled in hardly any water with two people, gear, full gas tank, and livewell full. Poled right in 15-20mph winds with ease and zero noise. The boat did not get thrown around by the wind whatsoever.

I have poled Mavericks, Ankonas, Cayos, and BT Micro. For the cost I would not trade this boat for anything. It is a truly awesome skiff!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I double that looked at the one at the Ft Myers boat show last weekend nice fit and finish good price and I believe the 40 and 60 suzuki weighs the same. Good luck with your purchase.


I looked at the one at the fort myers show too. I was impressed by it. Great layout and looks like it would be a good ride.


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Flatsaholic is right on!

I was at BT over lunchtime today finalizing some of my build details and taking a look at my Mosquito hull. The guys were working on my basic hull+deck not long after it came out of the mold. I was very impressed with the attention to detail they put into their work. Even the areas hidden under the deck are finished very nicely. I'm a picky guy and I was impressed and more critically, I left feeling 100% sure that my build was in the hands of people that care and appreciate my business. Will and Liz are first rate. No experience with the other companies mentioned, I'm sure they're great, but I think there's a reason BT has over 20 Mosquitos sold to date. Very cool seeing 4 boats detailed and ready for delivery today.


----------



## Flood tides (Nov 23, 2016)

I might could go with a side consol on the mosquito and a 50 Suzuki with backrest, livewell, and Minn Kota Ipiolt mount, and I'll ship in a simrad. Going to go down to visit beaver tail soon If that doesn't work out I'll head over to ankona! Thanks y'all for the help so far and I hope someone can help me with a price for the mosquito!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

While you could go center console on the Mosquito, why not go bare bones and go either side or tiller? The reason is the beam on it is narrower, so adding a center console will take away from tons of cockpit area.

I recently got a Yeti Hopper and took it instead of my Yeti 65 in my B2. I could not believe the difference! Much more room, easier to get around, grab gear land fish, etc.... I'd go side or tiller, more than likely tiller, on a Mosquito to gain whatever draft I can. But I am in TX, so we have miles of sub 6" water. The extra HP on the engine gets you there faster, but if you can't enter where you are going, it ain't worth it.


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Flood tides said:


> I might could go with a side consol on the mosquito and a 50 Suzuki with backrest, livewell, and Minn Kota Ipiolt mount, and I'll ship in a simrad. Going to go down to visit beaver tail soon If that doesn't work out I'll head over to ankona! Thanks y'all for the help so far and I hope someone can help me with a price for the mosquito!


Dude, call BT regarding the price. You'll have a quote within an hour of talking with them.


----------



## Flood tides (Nov 23, 2016)

Tango1 said:


> Dude, call BT regarding the price. You'll have a quote within an hour of talking with them.


Plan on talking to them after the holidays.I am really busy right now and eager!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Check out the side console on the Mosquito. One thing i saw was on the side console all the wiring connection are in the right starboard rear hatch and TOTALLY accessible. You can be standing outside the boat and working on your wiring. I am hanging upside down with my legs flying in the air wearing a flashlight on my head, with the bulked jamming me in the back when I do wiring on my Strike. Between that and the reverse rod holders, I wanted one....


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Not trying to be rude, but beavertail has some of the best fit and finish in the indrustry and none of the spear skiffs will be finished to that level of detail. 

Though I feel the spear hulls are of excellent design and most likely better than the beavertail hulls.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I think the old school guides are more about function over fashion. .. seems to me consumers are very into bells and whistles these days!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Limp Shrimp said:


> I think the old school guides are more about function over fashion. .. seems to me consumers are very into bells and whistles these days!


True! Fit and finish doesn't catch fish.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

OK just for discussion how would the HB Professional measure up for pure functionality? The fit and finish are obviously top notch but limiting to pure functionality? Asking due to only experience with TX flats boats which are totally different. And compared to BT Mosquito.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I think that was the philosophy that all HB's were built on... If you look at there most popular sought after hulls, they are very simple fish catching machines... The Professional is a progression towards the dark side of more fashion over function, hence the fuel for a lot of heated debates about non liner pre certain years being much better... Not that it's a bad thing, but the BT seems to come equipped with all the bells and whistle for a much more attractive price than the HBs...


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes the ECC boats are much more attractively priced as well. And seem to be well constructed/fit/finish at a high level.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

*Buy this!*

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2014-beavertail-strike.41039/#post-329181

I tarpon and snook fished with him out of this boat! Very clean and pampered! Loaded! Low hrs, garaged kept, turn key ready to fish now! Poles like a dream and did real well on long runs! The Zuke purrrs like a kitten and sips the fuel! He just reduced the price to en extremely low price (see last post on microskiff) and it's a smokin hot deal!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

commtrd said:


> OK just for discussion how would the HB Professional measure up for pure functionality? The fit and finish are obviously top notch but limiting to pure functionality? Asking due to only experience with TX flats boats which are totally different. And compared to BT Mosquito.


The latest Pro, rigged on the light side, functions as well as any skiff made in all kinds of conditions. I owned and fished an 18 Waterman and 18 Glades Skiff for nine years and twelve years respectively and the lightly rigged Pro will almost float in the same depth and is much more capable in rough water and poling in wind. I will not cancel trips due to wind. Only tide, water clarity and lack of sun will keep me from launching in Texas bays. With the F60 and 22.5 gal fuel eighty mile fishing runs are no problem. Rigging is critical(details) on any make of poling skiff and generally less results in more functionality for sight fishing. I guess the question to ask yourself is: What do you expect from your skiff in the water where you use it most of the time?


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

commtrd said:


> Yes the ECC boats are much more attractively priced as well. And seem to be well constructed/fit/finish at a high level.


Unless they have significantly stepped up their game, ECC is not even close to the fit and finish of Beavertail. This is from owning a 2011 loaded out Caimen and spending a lot of time on a close friend's 2014ish BTV. Hatches, finish work, how the deck is sealed to the hull, dumb design details that just don't make sense, lots of stuff that made me glad I bought mine 6 months old and didn't pay new money for it. Especially seeing what they are pricing the newest models at, there are much better options for the money. Again, this is my experience comparing not current year boats. 

My advice for buying a boat from any of these smaller builders is to search the classifieds and call people that have recently sold theirs and get their honest opinion. Don't rely on current owners that may have rose colored glasses or don't want to muck up the market for when they sell.


----------



## Wolffie (Nov 4, 2015)

Spear boats are not as "shiny" as a lot of other skiffs. But the build quality is top notch! And price wise, they are significantly less expensive than every other high end builder. Call Harry and talk to him about it and get an estimate. They're very reasonably priced.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Marshfly said:


> Unless they have significantly stepped up their game, ECC is not even close to the fit and finish of Beavertail. This is from owning a 2011 loaded out Caimen and spending a lot of time on a close friend's 2014ish BTV. Hatches, finish work, how the deck is sealed to the hull, dumb design details that just don't make sense, lots of stuff that made me glad I bought mine 6 months old and didn't pay new money for it. Especially seeing what they are pricing the newest models at, there are much better options for the money. Again, this is my experience comparing not current year boats.
> 
> My advice for buying a boat from any of these smaller builders is to search the classifieds and call people that have recently sold theirs and get their honest opinion. Don't rely on current owners that may have rose colored glasses or don't want to muck up the market for when they sell.


You can't compare a 2011 Caimen to a BTV. That was before the new deck layout when the caimen was a bare bones fishing skiff. A good comparison would be between a 2011 BTV and a similar Vantage and then you'd see a true apples to apples. I shopped around before making my decision to go with ECC and fit and finish is top notch. I'd put ECC closer to Hells Bay for fit and finish over the BT, and that's from someone who almost put a deposit down on a strike.


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

As someone who just got done shopping most of the "big" flats boat companies, I'd say that BT is where the value lies in an upper tier boat. Is it finished like an HB, no, but it's darned close to the ECC with more standard features and a better price. Fit and finish are great along with the way they're built and the fact that you can stop in to inspect any step of the build process. It was just plain reassuring and cool to be able to see it all come together. That being said, the real deciding factor for me was the personal service I received at BT. From first contact to writing the check, Liz and Will were professional, friendly, patient and prompt with responses. The other boats are beautiful, well-constructed, surely perform well and hold value, but it was simply more enjoyable dealing with BT.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Not trying to be a jackass, but what standard features do they offer that ECC doesn't? I don't want to derail but I think we can talk about the positives of one boat manufacturer without talking crap and making empty claims about another.


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

We are getting a little of topic let's get back on to which of these skiff is the best from number 1 and so on. Thanks so much for all of y'alls help so far!


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Not trying to be a jackass, but what standard features do they offer that ECC doesn't? I don't want to derail but I think we can talk about the positives of one boat manufacturer without talking crap and making empty claims about another.


Probably a micro jack plate... lol 

The newer ECC boats fit and finish are as good as ANYONE in the industry and thats including Chittum, HB etc...


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

This is a comparison of skiffs in different price classes. That's like comparing a Mercedes to a Subaru. Yes fit and finish and hulls are better in BT hands down, but you pay thousands more for that. Let's be honest, the fish don't care about how fancy your hatch is. When you are comparing these skiffs you have to make sure to factor in price to fish ratio. I will catch just as many fish on my CH as someone on a BT, HB etc. I might get a LITTLE wet on the way and it might not be as pretty cruising, but the fish don't care. My two cents.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

ROI, being fish. Fit n finish is nice. But that depends on who's looking. Resale? I think those days are over. HB became a hit with a new design and quality with resale to match. Wont happen again in our lifetime. BT came along and some older B models hold some value. Everything else now is just a boat with better fit n finish that came along as the industry grew. BT still looks nice and close to classic design. I personally do not dig some other designs. Have not seen all models from other makers so its just an opinion. One design I truly hate is a tall lip above rubrail. Wont mention builder.


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

Not saying I am gonna go with a spearglades but what is the base price of the low tide guide?


----------



## t1ightl1ines (Mar 5, 2016)

I just purchased a BT micro about 5 weeks ago and have been out on it about 6 times. The boat will pole with 2 anglers in 5 inches of water, It doesnt track as well as my shadowcast 16 but it is also wider and I can pole pretty well in any 16-17 foot boat. It is the driest 16 i have ever been on and takes waves up to 3 feet dry at and angle (yesterday was fishing biscayne bay in 15 knot winds with white caps up to 4 feet) The boat also has a awesome livewell and very well designed with lots of storage space and a large raised forward deck. If you want a quality boat under 26k new that will cross large bodies of water in high winds while staying dry and still pole in 5 inches take a look at this boat, it also rides all day in about 8-10 in fuel while having a top speed of 25mph or 22 knots with 2 anglers and gear. The craftsmanship, quality and attention to detail is why I went with Beavertail. I was in between a Heron 16, Copperhead, hpx 17 and the BT micro. Take a ride on each boat and fish it for the day, this is the best way to tell if it is the right boat for what you are trying to do.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

t1ightl1ines said:


> takes waves up to 3 feet dry at and angle (yesterday was fishing biscayne bay in 15 knot winds with white caps up to 4 feet)


lol


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

3-4 and breaking are terms I would use to describe a surf report, not what my technical poling skiff is capable of running in...


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

mtoddsolomon said:


> You can't compare a 2011 Caimen to a BTV. That was before the new deck layout when the caimen was a bare bones fishing skiff. A good comparison would be between a 2011 BTV and a similar Vantage and then you'd see a true apples to apples. I shopped around before making my decision to go with ECC and fit and finish is top notch. I'd put ECC closer to Hells Bay for fit and finish over the BT, and that's from someone who almost put a deposit down on a strike.


Correction, mine was a 2012. 

I'm not taking about deck layout. I'm talking about a deck that didn't fit the hull and had random caulk spooged into the gap that within 18 months of new fell out and caused spray to shoot into the back hatch area. That same hull had a huge crack at the bow overhand that was left unfinished and delivered to the original customer. A front hatch gutter drain that hat a threaded male fitting "fitted" to a female slip fit PVC fitting with silicone to drain the gutter that had no chance of not leaking and constantly draining every drop of water that fell on the front deck into the front hatch. The mold release spot that was a quarter sized circle of bare fiberglass with no gelcoat on the bottom of the hull. The lenco control box that had the factory waterproof connectors cut off and replaced with butt connectors. Console cushions that weren't just screwed to the console but were actually attached with 5200. Why in the hell would you attach a cushion that will absolutely need to be replaced at some point with a permanent adhesive!? I could go on and on. Just dumb stuff that doesn't make any sense or just screams a lazy rush to deliver a boat or lack of care.

I was blinded by the pretty after having driven 900 miles to buy the 6 month old boat and didn't see this stuff. Over the years of ownership it all stood out like a sore thumb. The hull design is great. Execution left a lot to be desired. If I had paid new money I would have been furious.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Timucua_Outdoors said:


> Not saying I am gonna go with a spearglades but what is the base price of the low tide guide?


Ready the life boats this thread is headed to the bottom lol...... Full blow pissing match in 3...2...


Are you talking hull or boat, motor, & trailer?
Price will vary significantly based on how you want it built and the options you want. Open vs closed with hatches, tiller vs console, power, carbon fiber vs aluminium (get the carbon fiber) etc.....
Best bet is to call or Email and get a quote. Worst case scenario, you talk to a really cool dude for a while.

LTG is a dry boat, can't speak to the performance in 4' caps though.....
@Timucua_Outdoors sent you a PM


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

X2 on call or E-mail.. give the man a chance to represent his boat himself!!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Marshfly said:


> Correction, mine was a 2012.
> 
> I'm not taking about deck layout. I'm talking about a deck that didn't fit the hull and had random caulk spooged into the gap that within 18 months of new fell out and caused spray to shoot into the back hatch area. That same hull had a huge crack at the bow overhand that was left unfinished and delivered to the original customer. A front hatch gutter drain that hat a threaded male fitting "fitted" to a female slip fit PVC fitting with silicone to drain the gutter that had no chance of not leaking and constantly draining every drop of water that fell on the front deck into the front hatch. The mold release spot that was a quarter sized circle of bare fiberglass with no gelcoat on the bottom of the hull. The lenco control box that had the factory waterproof connectors cut off and replaced with butt connectors. Console cushions that weren't just screwed to the console but were actually attached with 5200. Why in the hell would you attach a cushion that will absolutely need to be replaced at some point with a permanent adhesive!? I could go on and on. Just dumb stuff that doesn't make any sense or just screams a lazy rush to deliver a boat or lack of care.
> 
> I was blinded by the pretty after having driven 900 miles to buy the 6 month old boat and didn't see this stuff. Over the years of ownership it all stood out like a sore thumb. The hull design is great. Execution left a lot to be desired. If I had paid new money I would have been furious.


I'm not east cape so I'm not going to explain but I know you can search any manufacturer on here and you'll find stuff like this. why wouldn't you get in touch with ECC and address the issues and have them fix it, they would have been more than happy to address your issues. Also, rushed out the door? Clearly you've never built a boat with them or anyone else... they're not rushing or cutting any corners to rush anything out. And they will make sure the customer is happy with everything before it leaves. Also, I can't speak for hells bay but I know Kevin, Adam, and Marc will pick up the phone anytime you call. Same with BT and Ankona.

Maybe the previous owner tried to "fix" some of the things he saw instead which to me would explain a lot.


This thread wasn't about ECC in the first place so i'm not sure why you'd troll ECC in the first place. Sorry OP If I were you and these were your only choices, I'd go BT Mosquito side console.


----------



## t1ightl1ines (Mar 5, 2016)

I fish in a large bay where waves tend to stack up during winter with east or northeast winds. I use my skiff for getting where ever it is the fish are in 15 feet or less of water of water (I currently own 3 boats and have fished on pretty much every production flats boat). The Beavertail micro 100% has one of the most effective hull designs of its class for cutting threw while riding on the top section of the waves and pushing spray down without wetting its captain and crew. You also get a great quality and attention to detail which is hard to find in anything else besides BT, Hells Bay, and Maverick. It is the best boat I have honestly seen for what you get in quality and service compared to price. Talk with Liz at BT and take a ride on one of their skiffs, their builds truly speak for themselves.


----------

